#  Der kleine Patient >   Impfung gegen Windpocken >

## Lilie1

Hallo, 
ich stehe gerade vor einigen offenen Fragen zur Windpockenimpfung. Beim Lesen der STIKO Informationen wurde mir bewusst, dass die Zoster-Viren, welche die Windpocken auslösen, ebenfalls verantwortlich für die Gürtelroseerkrankung sind. Das heißt für mich, dass die Impfung überhaupt erst die Möglichkeit bereitet, an Gürtelrose zu erkranken, da es sich um einen Lebendimpfstoff handelt. 
Mir ist ebenso klar, dass eine Ansteckung in höherem Alter mehr Komplikationen bereitet, als wenn man die Windpocken als Kind durchmacht. In verschiedenen Beiträgen wurde diskutiert, dass eine Impfung im Gegensatz zur natürlichen Auseinandersetzung mit dem Zostervirus in Form einer Erkrankung keinen lebenslangen Schutz bietet und daher eine Wiederholungsimpfung empfohlen wird, die das Immunsystem erneut zur Antikörperbildung anregen soll. Dies soll angeblich einen Langzeitschutz bewirken.  
Meine Fragen sind nun Folgende: Worin besteht der Vorteil einer Impfung im Gegensatz zur natürlichen Auseinandersetzung?  
Ist eine zweite Impfung sinnvoll? In welchem Alter sollte diese erfolgen? 
Wodurch wird der Ausbruch der Gürtelrose im Alter hervorgerufen? Durch eine spontane Aktivierung des verkapselten Zoster Virus'? Wenn ja, ist die Gefahr nicht ebenso hoch wie die Erkrankung an Gürtelrose, wenn man im Alter an Windpocken erkranken würde? 
Warum wird der Wirkstoff nicht als Totimpfstoff angeboten? Könnte man somit einer Verkapselung des Zoster-Virus' nicht vorbeugen und lediglich die DNA-Information an den Patienten "übermitteln"?   
Vielen Dank im Voraus für Beantwortung meiner Fragen! 
Lilie

----------


## spokes

Hallo, 
der Vorteil bei der Impfung ist schlichtweg, das man a) nicht erkrankt (und wenn doch, dann erheblich abgeschwächt) und vor allem auch b) die Viren nicht weiter verteilt. Wenn man ungeimpft ist, verteilt man die Viren überall und sorgt dafür, dass die Windpocken viele andere bekommen können.  
Willst du wirklich dein Kind bewusst an Windpocken erkranken lassen? Es den schweren Juckreiz aushalten lassen müssen? Es darf dann nicht in den Kiga, muss alleine zu Hause bleiben (meldepflichtige Erkrankung)? Es deswegen ggf. bleibende Narben übrig hält?  
Gruß

----------


## Lilie1

Hallo spokes, 
wenn mein Kind geimpft ist, kann es trotzdem noch an Windpocken erkranken und andere Kinder anstecken. Denn diese Impfung ist die Einzige, die ich kenne, welche nicht vor einer natürlichen Ansteckung schützt. Ich kenne ausreichend viele Eltern, deren Kinder sich erneut angesteckt haben trotz Impfung. Ist man dagegen "von selbst aktiv geworden" besteht die Gefahr der Wiederansteckung offenbar nicht. 
Und ja, die bewusste Erkrankung sehe ich nicht als schlimm an, denn keines meiner Bekannten berichtete von Juckreiz, der unerträglich wäre. Dass mein Kind zu Hause bleiben muss ist für mich ebenfalls kein Grund, es impfen zu lassen, denn schließlich bleibt es auch bei Bindehautentzündung "allein" zu Hause. Das geht schonmal und ist in absehbarer Zeit vorbei. Und zur letzten Frage: Ich kenne niemanden, der Windpockennarben hat, obwohl der Großteil diese gezwungenermaßen natürlich durchmachen musste.  
Viele Grüße.

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo lilie, 
auch wer "natürlicherweise" die windpocken durchgemacht hat kann erneut an windpocken erkranken. zwar habe ich diese erneute erkrankung bis jetzt nur bei (jungen) erwachsenen erlebt... aber eine lebenslange immunisierung bietet keine der beiden varianten. 
soweit ich weiss, muss fast jeder schutzimpfung spätestens im erwachsenenalter erneuert werden.  
der vorteil der impfung ist der, das die chance zu erkranken, wesentlich geringer ist. wenn doch trotz immunisierung eine ansteckung erfolgt, dann ist die erkrankung weniger schwer.  
letztlich bleibt es deine entscheidung... dein kind muss mit den evtl. folgen leben und du evtl mit dem gedanken, das du die chance vertan hast, die folgen zu verhindern...  
ich hoffe, du verzichtest deinem kind zuliebe wenigstens auf diese "windpocken-partys" (andere "ansteckungs-partys" gibts auch) bei denen gesunde kinder mit absicht mit erkrankten kindern in kontakt gebracht werden.  
wenns nach mir ginge, dann würde ich all diese impfungen zur pflicht machen, dann gäbe es diese unseligen diskussionen garnicht erst. aber das ist meine privatmeinung. 
lg

----------


## Lilie1

Hallo Schlumpfine, 
danke für deine Antwort. 
Jetzt muss ich doch mal fragen, welche Folgen ihr genau meint. Sind es die möglichen Narben? Oder etwas anderes? Niemand meiner bisherigen Bekannten/Freunde berichtete von Komplikationen bzw. Folgen.  
Von Windpockenparties halte ich nichts, aber das Thema der pflichtmäßigen Impfung aller auf dem Markt erhältlichen Produkte gegen die hier verbreiteten Krankheiten ist natürlich ein schwieriges Thema und kann nur individuell geklärt werden.  
Mich interessiert wirklich sehr die Beantwortung meiner letzten Fragen im 1. Post. Also die Thematik der Gürtelrose, die Zweitimpfung und der Impfstoff selbst. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn jemand noch dazu eine Antwort bzw. Idee oder einen Hinweis hat. 
Die Beantwortung der 1. Frage, der Vorteil der Impfung, leuchtet mir ein oder vielmehr ist mir klar, warum viele Windpocken impfen lassen wollen.

----------


## Schlumpfine

hallo lilie, 
mit spätfolgen meint man eher die folgen, die bei erkrankung erwachsener auftreten können. kinder haben meist einen nicht so starken verlauf der krankheit.  aber wer als kind nicht erkrankt (und nicht geimpft ist ( nochmal wird) ... der muss mit starken komplikationen rechnen... hier mal 2 linkse dazu:  Sptfolgen einer Windpocken-Erkrankung  Infektionskrankheiten : Warum Windpocken bei Erwachsenen gefährlich sind - Nachrichten Gesundheit - DIE WELT  
mal ganz davon abgesehen davon, das erkrankte kinder/erwachsene zb. menschen in ihrer umgebung gefährden. zb schwangere, bei denen der kontakt mit windpocken zur frühgeburt führen kann. oder das ungeborene, das missbildungen bekommen kann... 
lies dir einfach mal die links durch, da steht auch, das geimpfte kinder seltener herpes zoster haben/kriegen als ungeimpfte...  
und wenn man nicht auf ansteckungspartys geht ... was wenn sich das kind auf normalem wege die krankheit nicht holt? dann wird es ungeschützt erwachsen? 
was die pflichtimpfungen betrifft ... war ja auch nur meine ganz private meinung  :Zwinker:  ich hoffe immer auf die einsicht der menschen.  
lg

----------


## Lilie1

Hallo Schlumpfine, 
das mit der Ansteckung im Erwachsenenalter wird allerdings ebenso durch die Impfung im Kindesalter provoziert. Zumindest gibt es einige Studien dazu, dass man das Ansteckungsalter in die Jugendzeit verschiebt, da das Kind ja nicht die "Möglichkeit" der natürlichen Ansteckung im Kindesalter hat. Deshalb ist in den USA eine Wiederholungsimpfung im Alter von 4-6 Jahren vorgeschrieben. 
Hier mal ein netter Artikel: Deutsches Ärzteblatt: Starker Rckgang der Windpocken durch Impfung  
Wie schon gesagt, auch wenn mein Kind geimpft ist, kann es sich wieder anstecken und somit Menschen gefährden, die das nun wirklich nicht gebrauchen können, z.B. Schwangere.  
Das Thema ist eben nicht so einfach zu beantworten, wenn man mal von dem positiven Effekt der kurzzeitigen Immunisierung des Kindes absieht.

----------


## Schlumpfine

ich hatte ja von wiederholungsimpfungen geschrieben. impfung im kleinkindalter und dann im jungen erwachsenenalter testen lassen, ob die antikörper noch aktiv sind. 
fakt ist, wenn die impfrate erhöht wird dann gibts weniger erkrankungen (steht so auch in deinem artikel) ...  
erwünscht sind 90% oder höher. wenn über viele jahre diese rate erreicht werden kann ist es sogar möglich, die erkrankungsrate an windpocken in deutschland genauso auf null gesenkt werden, wie es bereits bei der kinderlähmung geschafft wurde.   
übrigends, woher dein wissen, das durch die impfung das risiko, später an gürtelrose/herpes zoster zu erkranken höher ist (oder díeses risiko nur durch die impfung entsteht), als bei durchgemachter krankheit? nach allem, was ich weiss, ist das eher bei durchgemachter krankheit so. wie oft gürtekrose/herpes zoster nach impfung auftretetn ist noch garnicht raus...    

> Der Erkrankte ist üblicherweise 2 Tage vor Auftreten des Ausschlages bis  5 Tage nach Auftreten der letzten frischen Bläschen ansteckend. _Nach  dem Abheilen verbleiben die Viren in Schaltstellen von Nerven (Ganglien)  und können vor allem im höheren Lebensalter oder bei Abwehrschwäche  wieder aktiv werden und Gürtelrose (Zoster,  Herpes Zoster) hervorrufen._ Erwachsene mit Gürtelrose können Windpocken  auf Ungeschützte übertragen, während umgekehrt ein windpockenkrankes  Kind keine Infektionsquelle für eine Gürtelrose darstellt.

 quelle: http://dgk.de/gesundheit/impfen-infe...arizellen.html  
lg

----------


## Lilie1

Hallo Schlumpfine, 
ich habe kein Wissen über die Höhe des Risikos an Gürtelrose zu erkranken, sondern möchte mir versuchen, dieses Wissen über das Forum zu bekommen und habe es deshalb als Frage formuliert.

----------


## kaya

Hallo Lilie1, 
zu Deiner Frage gibt es lt. RKI (Robert-Koch-Institut) zurzeit keine eindeutige Aussage. Die Zahl der Herpes Zoster Fälle ist trotz vermehrter Varizellen-Impfungen stabil. Allerdings sind die Zahlen der Folgeschäden und Todesfälle im Zusammenhang mit Varizellen Infektionen deutlich gesunken.  http://www.rki.de/DE/Content/Infekt/...ublicationFile 
Über www.rki.de bzw.  www.stiko.de (ständige Impfkommision) kann man alle Informationen zu den verschiedenen Impfungen abfragen. 
LG kaya

----------


## Lilie1

Liebe kaya, 
vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Die Informationen der STIKO hatte ich schon angeschaut, aber leider keine zufriedenstellenden Antworten bekommen. Der Link des RKI ist allerdings neu für mich.  
LG Lilie

----------


## Sonnenstrahl

Ich war bei dieser Impfung auch sehr unentschlossen. Unsere Kinderärztin empfiehlt sie ausdrücklich. Hier werden fast alle Kinder in der Umgebung geimpft. Wir haben uns dann auch dazu entschlossen zu impfen. Ich hoffe, es war die richtige Entscheiung. 100% sagen, was nun am besten ist, ist schwer :Huh?:  Es gibt einfach zu viele verschiedene Meinungen und Statistiken

----------


## pieter

Also ich wurde als Kind geimpft und auch viele anderen in meinem Alter. Ich kennen keinen Einzigen, bei dem es im Alter mal Probleme gab oder der doch an Windpocken erkrankte. 
Ich denke schon, dass eine solche Impfung sinnvoll, obwohl du natürlich recht hast, eine absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht.

----------

